# Soy Candles for Sale - Home To Hands



## nycjav

All natural beautiful soy candles for sale. Please check us out at etsy under hometohands

If you have any questions feel free to contact us by email. hometohands gmail.com

Warm regards,

Home To Hands
Soy Wax candles from our home to your hands

Please check some of our candles out (pictures attached)


----------

